# Dupe for Too Faced Nude Beam Glamour Dust?



## TonyaB (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently discovered this product online & it is out of stock on the site. Then I realized really don't wanna pay $17 for it anyway, I have become cheap lol. So does anyone know of any dupes for this? 
  	Heres a swatch of it



  	Thanks!


----------

